
Show HN: Health News – Hacker News for Health - PierredeFermat
https://news.nukleosome.com/
======
vijay_nair
Tangential: I looked at other "Hacker News for X" sites and a lot of those
links are now dead —
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query="hacker%20news%20for"&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query="hacker%20news%20for"&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=1&dateRange=all&type=story)

Only lobsters and Product Hunt made it out alive from what I can tell. Says a
lot about HN's moderation team, do the things that don't scale indeed.

~~~
swalsh
I think HN teaches some great lessons. Building an online community has little
to do with the technology of the platform. What matters the most is a strong
robust set of founders, slow growth, and vigilent moderators. The founders
will set the culture, and slow growth will help new comers to adapt. If you
experience rapid growth you run the risk of new comers bringing in their own
cultures without experiencing some of the "we don't do that here forces" thus
diluting what makes the community special. Diversity of backgrounds is great,
but once they're here... there are sets of expecations about behavior.

~~~
PierredeFermat
Agreed although it may not apply for every community/community type. Looks
like you listened to Masters of Scale recently? :)

------
hiteho
I appreciate the use of Discourse for this project, but unless the community
is substantially similar to HN I don't see the value. A nontrivial number of
links on HN deal with health (I'm thinking about recent stories related to
dietary habits, sleep quality, and depression). And while these also appear
elsewhere (Reddit, Twitter e.g), what I really value are the comments from
this community that are well-moderated and on-point. Without the HN community
the links on their own yield little value.

~~~
PierredeFermat
Thanks for your feedback!

I think we totally agree. Our sole goal, as stated here:
[https://news.nukleosome.com/t/welcome-to-health-
news/7](https://news.nukleosome.com/t/welcome-to-health-news/7) is to evolve
this into a community that is as high quality as HN is. But HN wasn't HN on
its day one. Speaking of which, here's a legendary post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1)
;)

------
newscracker
Looks neat.

If it’s going to be like HN, then it needs the front page to have posts voted
beyond a threshold. Right now it shows the latest, which is like going to the
“new” section on HN and seeing all the submissions pouring in and waiting to
appear on the front page. Maybe the front page showing top posts with recency
could help. Health is another area where there’s a lot of clickbait articles
and spam. So controlling the quality of posts on the front page is very
important.

~~~
PierredeFermat
Absolutely so. Posts with more engagement will automatically climb up and
that's on the "Top" section
([https://news.nukleosome.com/top](https://news.nukleosome.com/top)). We'll
make this section the default as the community grows.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
sologuardsman2
Or top daily perhaps
[https://news.nukleosome.com/top/daily](https://news.nukleosome.com/top/daily)

~~~
PierredeFermat
The reason we're leaving it at 'Latest' for now is because that's where the
'Welcome' post is pinned, which is important for people to get a sense of what
it's all about and what does it stand for (i.e. mission).

------
oarsinsync
Hacker news fits all 30 links on a single screen in my current configuration

Health news fits 14 links in the same amount of space.

Looks good, but increase in information density would be nice.

~~~
PierredeFermat
Good point. We'll look into this.

------
MoronInAHurry
This seems to just be a standard Discourse forum with about 5 users.

What makes it "Hacker News for Health"? Have you implemented features that
make it work more like HN than Discourse usually does?

~~~
PierredeFermat
"[...] with about 5 [contributing] users." On the 'consuming' side, it's more
than 20X of that.

In any case, the raison d'être of this is to maintain a quality discourse
around human health and biology. Why it doesn't "seem" to have achieved that
goal yet is simply because it's a brand new project.

Now the reason for _starting_ with Discouse is that, among its numerous
capabilities, it actually does more than you'd expect when it comes to
moderation. So it will help us maintain the quality as the community grows and
we build our own tools.

Again, this is still in its infancy phase and even HN didn't look like HN on
day or week one;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1)

I guess good things don't get built up in a hurry :) especially good
communities.

~~~
exolymph
I'm a moderator on a Discourse instance and while it's not perfect, it's
pretty dang good. That said, it's more oriented toward discussion than link-
sharing. Do you plan to be more Reddit-like or forum-like? (Of course, there's
overlap between those categories, but generally speaking.)

~~~
PierredeFermat
It is quite good indeed. Where do you see it lacking? Perhaps this is a
blindspot for admins.

The aim is to really have some good discussions from time to time. We
definitely don’t want to make it a place to just dump links into.

------
amerf1
Hey Pierre

This is great! I shared it with my cardiologist cousin and he says its epic!

Did you use word press to build this?

~~~
hiteho
No, it uses the open source Discourse forum.
[https://www.discourse.org](https://www.discourse.org)

~~~
amerf1
Epic! Thank you

------
Escolte
Just fyi: People with Health Anxiety, like me, please avoid this site :)

~~~
PierredeFermat
You don't learn to ride a bike by avoiding bikes :)

Nonetheless, it's totally understandable.

~~~
Escolte
Hahaha, trust me, I have health anxiety because I've ridden that bike way too
many times and are currently undergoing through the process of riding it even
further :/

~~~
PierredeFermat
Since this seems to be more serious than expected, do you mind getting in
touch? We want to see how we can help.

~~~
Escolte
Yeah I have a rare illness called intracranial idiopathic hypertension (7
months of daily headaches so far, yikes) and more bad things going on health
wise, and consequently, I've developed health anxiety.

Sure, just tell me how we could get in touch on HN privately ;) Also I'm from
Spain so just fyi.

~~~
PierredeFermat
Could you please shoot an email to one@nukleosome.com? Just mention that you
came from HN.

~~~
Escolte
Okay, just sent you an email :)

------
rreyes1979
Is there an RSS feed?

~~~
PierredeFermat
That's an Easter Egg :) Just add .rss to any URL, except the main one of
course.

E.g.
[https://news.nukleosome.com/latest.rss](https://news.nukleosome.com/latest.rss)

~~~
rreyes1979
Excelente!!! Thank you!!!

------
sixothree
Zero results for FHIR....

~~~
PierredeFermat
Their last release was almost 3 months ago and this is still a bit of an
infant :)

However, please feel free to submit any interesting stuff on that front!

